# Instructions for Worldmark election



## PClapham (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi-What is the easiest way to mark the ballot to deny management the maximum votes?  I can't put 3 X (years?) for Marci Tribe since she might not get elected. 
Thanks
Anita


----------



## LLW (Oct 1, 2009)

PClapham said:


> Hi-What is the easiest way to mark the ballot to deny management the maximum votes?  I can't put 3 X (years?) for Marci Tribe since she might not get elected.
> Thanks
> Anita



To deny management the maximum votes that they can get that they will use to vote for their candidates  , there are 2 choices:
1. Give the proxy to WMOwners.com, or
2. Mark 3 times for Marci Tribe.

Here are more details:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22947

Here's the proxy form:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=217713#217713

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Why should we vote NO on Proposal 1? See discussions here:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=231402#231402
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22954


----------



## drguy (Oct 1, 2009)

Bob Morrison is currently an independent serving on the BOD.  Give your 3 votes to him as he is likely to be re-elected if you don't care to vote for Marci.
Guy


----------



## LLW (Oct 1, 2009)

drguy said:


> Bob Morrison is currently an independent serving on the BOD.  Give your 3 votes to him as he is likely to be re-elected if you don't care to vote for Marci.
> Guy




Bob Morrison is going to get Management's votes. The Wyndham-controlled Worldmark Board has said they are  going to split their proxies amongst their 3 incumbents, of which Bob is one. So voting for Bob is not the way to deny Management (Wyndham) maximum votes.

By the way, Anita, this year, you mark your ballot 3 times, because there are 3 positions open.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 1, 2009)

The rumor is Bob will retire after being elected and the Developer Board will appoint another employee to fill his seat


----------



## drguy (Oct 1, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> The rumor is Bob will retire after being elected and the Developer Board will appoint another employee to fill his seat



I had heard the rumor was that Dave would be retiring after the election and that he would be replaced.  As an independent, Bob would have no motivation to run and retire.
Guy


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 1, 2009)

You are correct

Sorry

The deck is so stacked it's hard to get an honest game


----------



## stang99_tls (Oct 2, 2009)

drguy said:


> I had heard the rumor was that Dave would be retiring after the election and that he would be replaced.  As an independent, Bob would have no motivation to run and retire.
> Guy



I heard it was Gene that was going to retire.  Why would Dave retire? He is still in Wyndham's uppper management.


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 3, 2009)

The thread is entirely too funny.


----------



## drguy (Oct 5, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> The thread is entirely too funny.



Aren't baseless rumors fun????????


----------

